# Supreme commander 2



## Marineborn (Feb 25, 2010)

NOW AVAILABLE ON STEAM! get it while its toasta!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

anyone know the download size?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 25, 2010)

lazy ass, lol it says 4-5 gigs for full install


----------



## Melvis (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill be even lazier, tell me how it compares to the first one?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

Im gonna test it out!

Just finished downloading! lets hope its not like C&C4

I just finshed playin the Demo, the game seems better than i thought and the demo install is around 1.6GB


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

stop stealing all the bandwidth! my game! mine!


btw i think that 4-5GB is wrong, it claimed 1.5GB when i started the download


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Noooo I can't download it for some reason


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Noooo I can't download it for some reason



cause its mine i tell you!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cause its mine i tell you!



Zis means war !


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Zis means war !



i challenge you to a duel. experimental rush at dawn!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i challenge you to a duel. experimental rush at dawn!



Monkeylord's ATTACK !


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Monkeylord's ATTACK !



monkeylord misses!

Mussels casts 50x Reaper gunship spam!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> monkeylord misses!
> 
> Mussels casts 50x Reaper gunship spam!



Counter spams with 50x nuclear missiles on commander.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Counter spams with 50x nuclear missiles on commander.



teleport! bwahaha.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> teleport! bwahaha.



It masked a suprise attack using 100 strategic bombers which destroy your entire base.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It masked a suprise attack using 100 strategic bombers which destroy your entire base.



i teleported into your face and hit ctrl-k


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> http://www.newprophecy.net/Nuclear_blast_Mediterranean.jpg



The end.

Todays story was brought to you by the letters 'htfu and download faster'


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that was a text based version of a supcom battle.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels & DrPepper, that was the funniest shit I have ever read, LMFAO hahaha great stuff, Im in stitches!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> stop stealing all the bandwidth! my game! mine!
> 
> 
> btw i think that 4-5GB is wrong, it claimed 1.5GB when i started the download




notioce where i said full install, i didnt want the demo i just looked at the steam reqs


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

this post has bad language. dont read it if you dont like fanboy rage.

summary "we tried to make starcraft 2 before blizzard could"


its mind bogglingly fucked up how bad this is...


no more range rigs for weapons/radar/sonar/shields - you have no idea what their coverage is

there are no tech tiers anymore - one tier that you 'research' new units with, with a slow earning third resource.

line of sight is a subtle shade of darkness away from radar view, so you cant tell if what you're seeing is 'live' or that outdated 'this is what we saw last time we were here'

tac missile/anti tac/nuke/anti nuke all seems to be the ONE building now.


i mean... wtf are these wankers on. they've got one of the best gaming RTS's ever, and replaced it with a fucking starcraft clone >.<
it just screams "we dumbed this down for console, and so that people who liked simple RTS's like CnC4 or starcraft can now understand it"


well fuck you, sup com 2. you're disgusting.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> summary "we tried to make starcraft 2 before blizzard could"
> 
> 
> its mind bogglingly fucked up how bad this is...
> ...




noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh dear oh well looks like I can save my monies and keep playing FA


----------



## KainXS (Feb 25, 2010)

so they just fucked c&c to death and now you say they do it to another good rts

thats odd


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

What are the maps like in it now ?


----------



## rizla1 (Feb 25, 2010)

got it last nite it came out bout 12 am here i think. gona test  it now.


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels you leave Starcraft alone, you hear! LEAVE IT ALONE DARNIT!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems very smooth but I only like COH, WiC. I'm a bit of a war whore and big shiny robots just don't do it for me


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

Starcraft Owns, Blizzard Sux!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

it just screams starcraft to me - for example, all units now have static heights - aircraft sit at the one height, the 3D stuff is removed. you have a very limited amount of units, and so on... it really seems like they sat down and said "so, why isnt our game as popular as starcraft? too many units? too complicated? resources confusing?" ...and then cut all that stuff >.<

oh another thing: you cant queue up units if you cant afford them now, it deletes the queue. so if you want 4 mexes in your queue... you better have the resources FIRST. yeah... they made it MORE micro intensive, not less.




DrPepper said:


> What are the maps like in it now ?



we only got two single player missions. the largest felt like a demigod map - tower defense and all.



Frick said:


> Mussels you leave Starcraft alone, you hear! LEAVE IT ALONE DARNIT!



seriously, its starcraft with an ACU. starcraft works... but its like saying wolfenstein 3D vs crysis. They may be the same genre, but they're totally different games - and crysis 2 shouldnt be a wolf3D remake.



LifeOnMars said:


> Seems very smooth but I only like COH, WiC. I'm a bit of a war whore and big shiny robots just don't do it for me



i love CoH. play it often too. CoH went from RTS to real time tactics, in a subtle way. it made micro fun. WiC isnt for me, its all tactics and no strategy - felt like the CSS of RTS.


----------



## human_error (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this post has bad language. dont read it if you dont like fanboy rage.
> 
> summary "we tried to make starcraft 2 before blizzard could"
> 
> ...



Game over man! Game over! What RTS can i look forward to now???


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

human_error said:


> Game over man! Game over! What RTS can i look forward to now???



we're screwed.

SC2 sucks, CnC4 isnt even an RTS anymore... we've been totally fucked over by the casual console gamer.

if i didnt have a girlfriend* atm, i'd be devastated



*unofficial. boobs make me feel better when chris taylor rapes my dreams.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the first supreme commander really that good?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is the first supreme commander really that good?



Yes. It's just fucking massive.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Yes. It's just fucking massive.



Thats what she said!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is the first supreme commander really that good?



think super unit that can destroy 500 normal units and laugh. then think 900 of them, stomping their way across to an enemy base... who has 50 nuke launchers, each one capable of destroying your base if it hits

its an RTS on a massive scale. supcom 2 is not.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thats what she said!



i dont think you were here when she said it tho...


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> think super unit that can destroy 500 normal units and laugh. then think 900 of them, stomping their way across to an enemy base... who has 50 nuke launchers, each one capable of destroying your base if it hits
> 
> its an RTS on a massive scale. supcom 2 is not.
> 
> ...



oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!! wat a comeback!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> stop stealing all the bandwidth! my game! mine!
> 
> 
> btw i think that 4-5GB is wrong, it claimed 1.5GB when i started the download



i get 1.6GB


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

AsRock said:


> i get 1.6GB



1.63GB when installed, if anyone cares.


----------



## rizla1 (Feb 25, 2010)

yes i just played it and  They have just ruined 1 of the best games ever!! i dont no maybe the multiplayer will be better with some big maps 1000 unit cap . but ..  this is annoying all good games are being ruined even dirt 2 is a gay cut back game all the group b cars are gone ? 

back 2 sup com most of the good stuff is gone no economy no more joining power to your factorys or mass fabs . gayness 
cya am gona play supcom 1 on gpg..


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2010)

To cartoonish for my liking and some of those sound OMG  and then there is the pictures to the units WTF is that about.

I guess it should get little kiddies interest but mine hell no.  Well they did some thing right at least  they saved me $53..


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2010)

I still can't download the damn demo


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 25, 2010)

Something just doesn't make sense.  Chris Taylor created Total Annhilation, which was visionary, and is still one of the funnest RTS of all time.  Then he was the brainchild of Supreme Commander, which was a terrific improvment on TA and set a new standard for massive scope in an RTS.

Now he puts his name on apparent crap...

The only excuse I would put up with is that he is blinded by excessive drug use, while being serviced by two eastern block hookers, WHILE being submerged in a sensory depervation chamber.  Period.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we're screwed.
> 
> SC2 sucks, CnC4 isnt even an RTS anymore... we've been totally fucked over by the casual console gamer.
> 
> ...



Seeing how you called SC2 SC several times I can only conclude you never played SC. SC2 is nothing like SC, yet I agree so far I'm not impressed. Perhaps the full version offers something but I'm very worried at this point.


PS I'm not gonna bother explaining where I mean SC and where I meant SC.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish these damn game developers would stop putting there games on consoles that were meant for the PC!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Oh dear oh well looks like I can save my monies and keep playing FA



FA?


----------



## human_error (Feb 25, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> FA?



supreme commander: forged alliance. Was the stand alone expansion pack to sup com.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

ooooh ok ...

geez guess i will just go back to supcom then if this demo is really that bad :/


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2010)

I just realized that I dont play any modern RTS games at all, the only ones I play are Starcraft Broodwar and Empire Earth lol, classics.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Seeing how you called SC2 SC several times I can only conclude you never played SC. SC2 is nothing like SC, yet I agree so far I'm not impressed. Perhaps the full version offers something but I'm very worried at this point.
> 
> 
> PS I'm not gonna bother explaining where I mean SC and where I meant SC.



i liked the orig starcraft a lot. and yes, its damned annoying when they abbreviate the same isnt it? lol.

supcom 2 feels like they wanted to capture teh gameplay of starcraft.,thar, no abbreviations.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 26, 2010)

Just played the first campaign and i near feel asleep, so boring. Ive never built a sub in such a short amount of time with no help lol

Its so toned down from the first SC :shadedshu, and you needed a quad core to run the first one smooth, now even my single keeps up with it lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2010)

I like how they have dual monitor support. I actually got to use my second monitor on a game for once.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I like how they have dual monitor support. I actually got to use my second monitor on a game for once.



supcom and FA both had that.

pity it doesnt work with crossfire or SLI (not the games fault)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> supcom and FA both had that.
> 
> pity it doesnt work with crossfire or SLI (not the games fault)



What do you mean? My X2 with its Internal Crossfire makes use of it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> What do you mean? My X2 with its Internal Crossfire makes use of it.



when you use the second screen, crossfire gets turned off - at least in the original game. you can tell it pretty easily by comparing performance before and after.

I havent tried it in a while, so it IS possible drivers have matured since then and it works (at least in crossfire) - if so, thats good news.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i liked the orig starcraft a lot. and yes, its damned annoying when they abbreviate the same isnt it? lol.
> 
> supcom 2 feels like they wanted to capture teh gameplay of starcraft.,thar, no abbreviations.



I really fail to see how SC2 copies any gameplay elements from SC. Economy is different, scale is different, unit variation is completely different. SC hardly has a research tree.


As for the crossfire thing, I cant imagine that making a big difference, my 8800 ran SC perfectly when it came out. I would think a modern card can easily run two screens on its own, it is not like SC was heavy on the GPU.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 26, 2010)

Downloading....
MUST.. RESIST.. CURSING..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I really fail to see how SC2 copies any gameplay elements from SC. Economy is different, scale is different, unit variation is completely different. SC hardly has a research tree.
> 
> 
> As for the crossfire thing, I cant imagine that making a big difference, my 8800 ran SC perfectly when it came out. I would think a modern card can easily run two screens on its own, it is not like SC was heavy on the GPU.



because all the units act and behave the same, and its simplified down to the same level.

supreme commander is ridiculously heavy on the GPU.. running 2x AA late game i struggle for 30 FPS (and that goes up when i turn AA off/add in the second GPU, so its not CPU limited)


i still play sup com daily, perhaps your memories of the game is skewed.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2010)

This game is an abomination. I finally got to play it and it's crap compared to the original supcom.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 26, 2010)

I was struggling with the crappy UI. click and click and click and click and click and f--king click again...
also, no synchronized marching, no group build, no build assist. Graphics and art style are actually worse than the SCFA.

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn lol, Im the only one who said it was ok, the first one must be brilliant then, is it worth purchasing through steam dudes!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn lol, Im the only one who said it was ok, the first one must be brilliant then, is it worth purchasing through steam dudes!



yes, you can just get the Forged Alliance and be happy playing it, but if you want to play online you will only be able to play as Seraphim. If you want to play as all of them online then you'll have to get the original.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn lol, Im the only one who said it was ok, the first one must be brilliant then, is it worth purchasing through steam dudes!



Supcom is SHWEEEET. Much better than the second and much better than total annhilation.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this post has bad language. dont read it if you dont like fanboy rage.
> 
> summary "we tried to make starcraft 2 before blizzard could"
> 
> ...



this makes baby jebus cry.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

I just DL it (thanks for the heads up) I dont know if its worth $50 but its definitely worth Free.

Im playing it on 1920 X 1200 at max with a 5750.

I actually have Sup Com 1 and really like it (it was a pain in the ass to learn how to get all the updates at first though)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2010)

I played the demo mission 1 yesterday. I didn't mind it really. It was a pain in the ass about the lack of sonar/radar/visual range guides. And the "fog" would have to expand a bit, it was just a bit too short (visual range) for my liking.

And that experimental was shit, either all the units are stronger now, or experiments are just awful. Or that wasn't a true experimental.

It is a lot easier to play than the first one, SupCom it ain't, but a good RTS on it's own merit... we shall see.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i was surprised at how horrible this was compared to the first one.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 27, 2010)

There are options to show ranges in Option -> Interface


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2010)

I can understand the demo requiring Steam to run, but why can't they make it so you can download it on non-Steam computer for later transfer?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> There are options to show ranges in Option -> Interface



did not see that - thanks.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not my kind of game.

But yay for everyone else.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get this game from? The first supreme commander!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this game from? The first supreme commander!



Ebay.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanx but I should have been more clearer, any digital versions?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 27, 2010)

I am completely devastated they have sodomized my favorite RTS with multiple consoles killing the pride and epic scale of my favorite RTS. They have denied me my fix for large scale tactical war where a mistake can mean lossing it all within a few moments. Mussels you should make a club for the poor neglected and destitute supreme commander players whom have seen there dreams sodomized today at the hands of consolitis that evil bastard has completely killed my dreams


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thanx but I should have been more clearer, any digital versions?



http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/2995/product/Buy-Supreme-Commander-Download

First hit on google.


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 27, 2010)

game looks good to me  ,,like the sound of those battleships firing


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you can get a download through Amazon.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thanx but I should have been more clearer, any digital versions?



Supreme Commander Gold ($29.99) is available on Impulse, the storefront website for Stardock.  This includes the original Sup Com, as well as the sequal Forged Alliance. I always try to check Impulse before Steam.  Stardock is the company that came out with the Gamer's Bill of Rights, they have a great corperate outlook.

You won't believe how F'in spectacular these games are.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2010)

I looked on impulse first and could not find anything SupCom. Oh well.
Good job. MT. I have used impulse more than Steam becuase I am a big fan of Stardock and their no-BS DRM ideas (if there is any at all).

When they came out with GalCiv2, they put no DRM on it at all. I bought 2 copies just to support them. They have some great stuff on Impulse, and they have great deals all of the time. It is definitely worth signing up for their e-mail notices.

SoaSE is a spectacular game too.
Demigod .... well ... meh. Would probably be fun in multiplayer, but my internet sucks.
I think I'll go buy the last expansion to SoaSE


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanx guys, didnt know I would get this much help, sux its not on steam, and direct2drive is always for north america only for some reason so cant get it there.

I will check amazon and if that doesnt work, I will try out impulse, thanks guys!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I am completely devastated they have sodomized my favorite RTS with multiple consoles killing the pride and epic scale of my favorite RTS. They have denied me my fix for large scale tactical war where a mistake can mean lossing it all within a few moments. Mussels you should make a club for the poor neglected and destitute supreme commander players whom have seen there dreams sodomized today at the hands of consolitis that evil bastard has completely killed my dreams



100% agree - I'v just played demo, and THX GWD there _was_ a demo to give me a chance to cancel my order for retail.

SupCom2 FAIL


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking out impulse now, it has a nice interface and all, the download speed sux but better than nothin I guess, cheers for recommending it


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm reinstalling Forged Alliance after formating my game HDD (Win 7 RC expires,) coming down from Impulse at 1.22 MB/s.  All of this Sup Com talk has wet my whistle.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

is forge alliance a worthy expansion?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

yes yes it is


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Feb 28, 2010)

Forged alliance is great, i love it.

I bought Supcom2 on steam the other day out of impulse, withoout trying the demo or reading up on it, i am kind of gutted that i didnt. I played the demo and the game is ok, no where near the original though. Crappy characters for the campaigns with embarrasing "acting". I can only hope they update it later on to make i have less console faggotry


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> is forge alliance a worthy expansion?



much better than the original.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well fuck you, sup com 2. you're disgusting.



That bad huh.... 

This is sad... I literally cannot find a game worth buying anymore, and they wonder why :-/

*oh well, runs to look at Battlefield Bad Company 2*

And for the record yes, FA is PIMPED, minus the minimap... That was pretty lame and is annoying to me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

niko084 said:


> That bad huh....
> 
> This is sad... I literally cannot find a game worth buying anymore, and they wonder why :-/
> 
> ...



minimap was somewhat lame, but it did let you split-screen or dual monitor for uber-map

since you could always turn it off and just zoom out more often, its not that big a deal imo


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

Just had a play through in supreme commander, i like it so far but i gotta get used to this economy thingy, I think I built way too fast or something and my energy is like all gone, actually its more like
-12000 but my mass was fine, I got the basic hang of it so far, no issues yet, didnt get to have a massive battle cause of the energy consumption  but i'll get there. Graphics are pretty good too, especially the water detail, i like it for a 3 - 4yr old game. One thing I didnt like was the camera rotation, I mean it works and all but I have too hold down spacebar to look around but when I let it go, it goes back to top view, dont like that, must be a way to leave it how you want it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2010)

i have my camera locked so it dosent rotate at all lol makes my life alot easier the rotation thing is for nothing more then staring at your army lol


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I know, but when a massive battle comes up, I wanna see it on a good angle without holding down the spacebar and I need all my fingers and hands to strategize


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 28, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


i really really hateee  console, why this happen to me, why oh why


damm, their ruin my favorite game. 

i just hope they don't fuck BF: badcompany


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 28, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> i really really hateee  console, why this happen to me, why oh why
> ...



BFBC2 is fine.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, Battlefield bad company 2 is is great so far, plus we PC pwners get tessellation


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just had a play through in supreme commander, i like it so far but i gotta get used to this economy thingy, I think I built way too fast or something and my energy is like all gone, actually its more like
> -12000 but my mass was fine, I got the basic hang of it so far, no issues yet, didnt get to have a massive battle cause of the energy consumption  but i'll get there. Graphics are pretty good too, especially the water detail, i like it for a 3 - 4yr old game. One thing I didnt like was the camera rotation, I mean it works and all but I have too hold down spacebar to look around but when I let it go, it goes back to top view, dont like that, must be a way to leave it how you want it.



thats the economy system we all know and love.

putting it in context: you can build things you cant afford. if you spend twice as much as you're getting in, everything builds at half speed.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats the economy system we all know and love.
> 
> putting it in context: you can build things you cant afford. if you spend twice as much as you're getting in, everything builds at half speed.



Ok cool, thanx for clearing that up for me!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 1, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah, Battlefield bad company 2 is is great so far, plus we PC pwners get tessellation



No we don't.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

is this game fun


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 1, 2010)

I never was very good at sup com so I liked to skirmish alot. Sadly games with lots of AI cause them to be dumb far into the game or the game slowwwwwwsss doooowwwwwwn. 

Tried sorians AI + core maximiser to no effect. I dont want to get curb stomped online so i stopped playing.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> No we don't.



I meant DX11 support!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 1, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I meant DX11 support!



That's true but all we get is better multithreading and softer shadows.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 1, 2010)

Sooooooooooo, after finishing the demo, here is my tiny feedback  :

Things I liked : 

1# The game runs flawlessly.

2# It seems that the singleplayer will be pretty long, my estimate is 40 to 100+ hours.


Things I didn't like :

1# Instead of improving or at least keeping the graphics of the first game they actually tweaked it too much, the units doesn't look "shiny" like in the SC1, the game looks like a 2007 game.

2# The units cap, I really like the previous games because you could build lots of units without worrying about anything like this, but now I can only make 100 plane 200 land/naval units which really sux if you are used to SC1.

Overall, I think I'll buy the game, it's not screwed up like C&C4, after reading lots of feedbacks I thought that the game will totally suck but I was wrong.

Anyway this is only a demo afterall so don't say "I won't buy the game because the demo sucks", they should have enabled the Skirmish feature with limited units (tech 1 and tech 2 for example), that would be a better demo.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> That's true but all we get is better multithreading and softer shadows.



Oh well, better than nothing I suppose


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Sooooooooooo, after finishing the demo, here is my tiny feedback  :
> 
> Things I liked :
> 
> ...



the only reason the game will be so long, is because they've capped the game speed so low. its almost offensive how they drag it all out - look at that second demo mission. its not 'content' its 'level design made for slow progress to make the game seem longer'


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 2, 2010)

I just played the demo........

WHY YOU BASTARDS!!!!!! 

YOU RUINED IT!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I just played the demo........
> 
> WHY YOU BASTARDS!!!!!!
> 
> YOU RUINED IT!!!



welcome to the "i f*cking hate you, chris taylor" fanclub


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> welcome to the "i f*cking hate you, chris taylor" fanclub



I know what you mean.  Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## human_error (Mar 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> welcome to the "i f*cking hate you, chris taylor" fanclub



ooo do we get t-shirts? I think i'd want a t-shirt to show how angry i am at him for this...


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea im not really looking at buying it either. I mean they took out the monkeylord! 

I never was good with the economy, but I doubt people wanted them to remove it!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 4, 2010)

On a side note, Impulse just starting selling Total Annhilation, the game that started it all.  It does seem a little dated, but is still a riot.  I'm sure it would still kick the hell out of this new Sup Com 2 crap.
http://www.impulsedriven.com/totalannihilation


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 4, 2010)

get some mods like TAWP.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

I played some skirmish games, was worse than the demo.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

lol apparently this game is getting Raving high consoles reviews...lol


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Why do you's hate Supreme commander 2 again, I know its the economy thingy that they dont have anymore but what else do yous hate about it?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Why do you's hate Supreme commander 2 again, I know its the economy thingy that they dont have anymore but what else do yous hate about it?




its the 'fourth' game in a series (TA, supcom, forged alliance) and its totally different, nerfed, and cut back in every way.


what if crysis 2 was a 2D puzzle platformer? same thing.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok then, I've only played about 2hrs each on both games, I did notice the difference abit but I still need to play the first one more to notice the changes!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Why do you's hate Supreme commander 2 again, I know its the economy thingy that they dont have anymore but what else do yous hate about it?



Play it, it's bad. It doesn't have the same massive feeling, experimentals are screwed, unit models just don't cut it for me. Due to the simplified economy which includes power requirements for shields and the likes many strategies get axed (ie taking down power generators to disable defences/radar and whatnot) There is little to upgrade, apart from AA+shields+whatever for factories? I think the whole game lost everything that made the original good.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

and god, the unit count.

without the full game to compare i cant really tell, but the demo looked like the UEF has gone from about 15 aircraft down to three or four.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and god, the unit count.
> 
> without the full game to compare i cant really tell, but the demo looked like the UEF has gone from about 15 aircraft down to three or four.



Let me just skirmish against a single normal AI and get all tech to check


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't make a screenshot, too lazy to figure if it can be done via some ingame method.

UEF has 3 ships+atlantis 2. 
UEF has 4 planes, and 3 experimental aircraft. Two of them are transports.
As for ground units, 7 of them and two experimentals.

Many units are left out and replaced by upgrades to existing units. The normal bomber upgrades to add a torpedo tube, nearly all ground units gain AA, the AA gains a normal turret, etc.

Awesome things like the salem walking are gone. Basically all units/experimentals lost their cool unique features. The fatboy is just an ugly tank, it has no shield or anything special. 

since this apparently uses mostly the same engine I vote for exporting all models and adding them to SC. Who's making that mod for me?




Oh and you can only have 99999 resources


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to mention the lame instant upgrade: oh look hes building planes Imma get sum AA on mah r0ckhe4d tanks!

*Ha got ninja'd.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Can't make a screenshot, too lazy to figure if it can be done via some ingame method.
> 
> UEF has 3 ships+atlantis 2.
> UEF has 4 planes, and 3 experimental aircraft. Two of them are transports.
> ...




great, so we get 1/4 the units. awesome sequel.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> great, so we get 1/4 the units. awesome sequel.



And 1/40th the fun. I'm googling if there are any existing unit editos that could extra the new units automatically


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2010)

all i know is ive got 600 hours invest in SC and FA so im not happy at all i actually feel like punching my PS3 in the nuts but thats not possible


all i can say is

Supreme Commander 2 is about as fun as 15 tea bags from ur friends when drunk the only difference is it took me longer to vomit when i was tea baged


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Supreme Commander 2 is about as fun as 15 tea bags from ur friends when drunk the only difference is it took me longer to vomit when i was tea baged



dont worry... the game still gets 8/10 aka 80%+ in all the reviews


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 4, 2010)

The whole directory structure for the units seems identical to SC, installing SC now to see if I can just import them, add a linky to some factory to build the SC2 builder.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2010)

what else is new every shitty game gets a glowing review these days seriously its like every reviewer just got 50iq points removed from dying brain cells so that the few cells left just think its good cause if they dont they die to


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Bribes!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Bribes!



reviewers get fired for not giving good reviews, since the website will no longer 'employ' reviewers who cause companies to stop sending them games.

look at the reviews - 8/10! muddled story, worse than the original. great buy!


you can tell they hate the game, but cant afford to give a lower score.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 4, 2010)

Getting the full game via a fast, voluminous, or violent stream of water now. I want to see what else did Chris Taylor do.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> reviewers get fired for not giving good reviews, since the website will no longer 'employ' reviewers who cause companies to stop sending them games.
> 
> look at the reviews - 8/10! muddled story, worse than the original. great buy!
> 
> ...



I read a review mag I got and they say supcom 2 has so much depth it left supcom in its dust I figured it was rather biased. Also they say that Bad company 2 had lost its humour but they are speaking out they're ass on that too.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 4, 2010)

Ehhh this is not that fun...
The research is nice...but I miss the level 1-2-3 buildings! 
Now you don't have that...so simple...
There is no connecting power plants to builds to reduce it's power consumption.
Now you gather resources which I hate now...

After 5 minutes I was already sitting there with nothing else to build...
It's so simple...I mean...I loved the first game! This does not feel like number 2.

I am not happy with this at all 

This game is so dumbed for console whores. Tired of this shite..PC gaming is sucking for me. Pure rubbish.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2010)

I really don't see why people don't like it.  It is Supreme Commander but it is fast-tracked to slaughtering.  The original you could spend hours preparing for a battle waiting to reach tech 3.  Now, it's not about who gets to Tech 3 first, it is about who researches the right stuff and has the resources to mass produce it.  It's a welcome change in my eyes.  Supreme Commander put me to sleep more than once--that can't happen in 2.


The only thing I am disappointed with is it looks like they really simplified unit and structure models (far fewer triangles and detail).  Again, that is a semi-welcome change because it means far fewer (if any) slow downs.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2010)

That's all the things we like about supreme commander.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really don't see why people don't like it.  It is Supreme Commander but it is fast-tracked to slaughtering.  The original you could spend hours preparing for a battle waiting to reach tech 3.  Now, it's not about who gets to Tech 3 first, it is about who researches the right stuff and has the resources to mass produce it.  It's a welcome change in my eyes.  Supreme Commander put me to sleep more than once--that can't happen in 2.
> 
> 
> The only thing I am disappointed with is it looks like they really simplified unit and structure models (far fewer triangles and detail).  Again, that is a semi-welcome change because it means far fewer (if any) slow downs.



they just took bad company 2 and gave us counter strike source. simple is not better. its not a sequel when its 1/4 the units, games take 1/2 the time, and half the features are missing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2010)

If you don't want it fast tracked then play the original.  I, for one, like not having an army of 50 engineers working on all sorts of stuff.  There's far less micromanagement in SC2.

What could they have done different with SC without turning it into SC2?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you don't want it fast tracked then play the original.  I, for one, like not having an army of 50 engineers working on all sorts of stuff.  There's far less micromanagement in SC2.
> 
> What could they have done different with SC without turning it into SC2?



good point!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

the engineer assist needed to be toned down, not removed. its been part of the games all alone (TA, SC, SC:FA) - why remove something thats worked til now?

why remove EVERYTHING thats worked til now?


----------



## Polarman (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn! :shadedshu

This was supposed to be my RTS purchase of the year.

I think i'm going to buy FA if i can still find it. 

Edit: Got one off Ebay for 7$ (brand new)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3178187




> We are gathered today to remember Supreme Commander, born in 1997 under the name Total Annihilation. This enfant terrible of the RTS world bucked the trend of Command & Conquer and WarCraft  clones to provide something sprawling, meticulous, and without much personality. It changed its name in 2007 to Supreme Commander, but it wasn't fooling anyone. It was still that same Total Annihilation rebel, playing by its own rules, casual RTSers be damned.
> 
> Today the Supreme Commander you knew and possibly loved has died.






> The campaign is terrible as anything other than an incentive to try specific units in heavily scripted situations. The skirmish AI is serviceable, but it feels unfinished. Even on the hardest difficulty level, it does stupid broken things like charging engineers into enemy armies, building a transport fleet without anything to transport, or parking a respectable army off to one side and then dribbling out a few units at a time.




you can tell he was force fed shit to say, he says things like the above - proving its a shit game, but due to its AAA rating he was made to make the review sound positive. 



> Which is a real shame, because the delightful surprise about Supreme Commander 2 is that it deserves a place at the table with other crowd pleasers. At last, here is a sleek, accessible, spirited RTS where "robot" doesn't have to be a dirty word for units without personality. I love how the Cybran engineers unfurl their pincers and waddle like headcrabs from Half-Life 2. The Illuminate assault bots with standards mounted on their domed backs look like samurai. The AC-1000 gunship doing its deadly AC-130 orbit is a delight to watch. You can build a giant snail, a kraken that's actually a kraken, a bad-ass dinosaur, and a couple of flavors of giant vacuum cleaners.



And how is that different to what was already done in the previous games? the Krogoth with its massive overwhelming firepower for those risking its price in resources, the aeon having the unique ability that most of their units hovered, the cybran having stealth on 2/3 their units, the way a galactic colossus trampled enemy bases while vacuuming resistance up with its hoover-hands...

i feel sorry for reviewers who cant say it as it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2010)

I've played universally bad games (like Big Roads: Over the Road Racing) and SC2 is no where near that degree of crappy.  I think it is quite simple: Just as players going from Fallout 2 to Fallout 3 were disappointed with the changes in Fallout 3, players going from Supreme Commander to Supreme Commander 2 are disappointed with the changes in Supreme Commander 2.  The same can be said of Mass Effect compared to Mass Effect 2.  People expect more of the same in a sequel with better graphics.  Occassionally, however, the developers decide to take the franchise in a different direction in order to attract a broader player base.  People that first play Mass Effect 2, Supreme Commander 2, or Fallout 3 think they are awesome; the same goes for those that played previous games but rate the sequels on their own merits and not "worthness of being a successor to a known quantity."

Basically, what I am getting at is that Supreme Commander 2 is not a bad game; those coming from Supreme Commander may disagree for the sole reason that Supreme Commander 2 isn't Supreme Commander with better graphics.


FYI, I'm 1/3 through the campaign and I've never seen any problems like described in that second quote.




Mussels said:


> And how is that different to what was already done in the previous games? the Krogoth with its massive overwhelming firepower for those risking its price in resources, the aeon having the unique ability that most of their units hovered, the cybran having stealth on 2/3 their units, the way a galactic colossus trampled enemy bases while vacuuming resistance up with its hoover-hands...


Experimentals aren't ultra special like they were in SC.  In SC, they took an insane amount of resources and time to build. Additionally, some required insane amounts of energy just to use.  They were damn near industructible and when they were heading your way, you felt pretty well doomed.

In SC2, they aren't god-like super units; they are just super units.  You have to face them in droves and whenever you build one, the AI tries its best to destroy it (and often succeeds).  They are very useful but not invulnerable or all-powerful like in SC.

Don't get me wrong, they can still do a lot of damage but it's no where near as easy to just build 50 of them and storm the enemy base.  If the enemy has a means to defeat those units, you will suffer heavy casualties.  Effectively, it is much better balanced (time to build compared to time to destroy, effectiveness of ordinary units against them, and their attacks not being practically an insta-kill).

Again, I think these changes are for the better, especially for fast-tracking a game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 5, 2010)

experimentals can be killed rather easily by the time someones built an experimental ive got 7-10 nukes and i just wait for there army to move forward done in many times i had one guy build plenty of anti nuke spots but they cant protect and army on the move  i used my first 2 nukes to wipe out his experimentals and barraged his base with nukes till he ran out of anti nuke missles theres always a way to counter it the question is do u have the ability to make it happen


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

My friend preordered this on Xbox360 for $110, yes I know a rip off too the max, thats aussie dollars of course, I can get it off steam for $50 and it will look and play better, hopefully. Gonna wait for him to see what the game is like, could save me some money!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2010)

I am playing the campaign through now as i speak. Have to say, it is an ok RTS, supreme commander it is not.

Take away the fact that is a sequel and you're left with a game that can kill a couple of hours when you're bored. Wouldn't call it fantastic though.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am playing the campaign through now as i speak. Have to say, it is an ok RTS, supreme commander it is not.
> 
> Take away the fact that is a sequel and you're left with a game that can kill a couple of hours when you're bored. Wouldn't call it fantastic though.



So its fun muckin around game, that you dont take seriously.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

basically the consensus seems to be: another game on par with CnC3 (which to many was a great game, not to us supcom fans) - so the point is, dont think of it as supcom 2. think of it as generic robot RTS, and you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> basically the consensus seems to be: another game on par with CnC3 (which to many was a great game, not to us supcom fans) - so the point is, dont think of it as supcom 2. think of it as generic robot RTS, and you'll enjoy yourself.



Ah ok, well I actually liked C&C3 Tiberium wars, except the acting was pathetic but it had HD videos and hot chicks, wasn't interested in the main game, just skirmish mode, luved the menu music too, very scifi'ish.

I might buy SC2 down the track, gonna play the first one for a bit and see what its like first!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 5, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I really don't see why people don't like it.  It is Supreme Commander but it is fast-tracked to slaughtering.  The original you could spend hours preparing for a battle waiting to reach tech 3.  Now, it's not about who gets to Tech 3 first, it is about who researches the right stuff and has the resources to mass produce it.



Ehm, I have never played any game with you, but it seems you are a carebear. "I am not ready, please do not attack". SC is fast paced, any decent player will spam you with T1 or at least keep you busy and harass you, take down remote mexes. The game is about managing your economy while fighting and keeping the right balance between things. SC2 dropped the economy as a whole basically.
In SC you have to think, will you make bombers against an enemy base or do you make torpedo bombers to take down subs that attack my battleships? Do I make Tanks or should I have plenty of AA to protect the tanks? In SC2 when you have some problem you click the upgrade and all your tanks have AA and all your bombers get torpedoes. This turns it into a mindless game in which you can basically get away with making just a single type of unit.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Just been playing the first SC and I've got the hang of the economy thing now, easier than i thought, discovered new tech and building as well, really enjoying it untill it crashed on me, do any of you guys get any crashes at all?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In SC2 when you have some problem you click the upgrade and all your tanks have AA and all your bombers get torpedoes. This turns it into a mindless game in which you can basically get away with making just a single type of unit.


Ah, yes.  I could see how that would make some players mad.  Still, the AA upgraded with rail guns and the tanks upgraded with AA are likely to be weak against what they are upgraded for.  E.g. Tanks with AA should still get slaughtered by fighter/bombers.  I haven't really paid attention so I'm not certain that is true...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just been playing the first SC and I've got the hang of the economy thing now, easier than i thought, discovered new tech and building as well, really enjoying it untill it crashed on me, do any of you guys get any crashes at all?



original? you may need fordGT90's LAA patcher.




FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, yes.  I could see how that would make some players mad.  Still, the AA upgraded with rail guns and the tanks upgraded with AA are likely to be weak against what they are upgraded for.  E.g. Tanks with AA should still get slaughtered by fighter/bombers.  I haven't really paid attention so I'm not certain that is true...



its gone from 3 layers of rock paper scissors (and big fuck-off experimental rocks) to rock rock rock with a research tree to make your rocks bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its gone from 3 layers of rock paper scissors (and big fuck-off experimental rocks) to rock rock rock with a research tree to make your rocks bigger.



It's more like rock paper scissors with bricks cardboard and knifes in between.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

Was the actual campaign any good in the first SC?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 6, 2010)

You bet it was.  Single player campaign missions can be more challenging than skirmish mode because the computer starts with certian units/factories and has scripted AI for the map.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Was the actual campaign any good in the first SC?



In the first mission (at least in FA) if your not prepared you will get raped. That's just the first mission it gets harder. My first time around I barely survived.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> In the first mission (at least in FA) if your not prepared you will get raped. That's just the first mission it gets harder. My first time around I barely survived.



second mission is better. especially on hard.  the difficult there, you got air and ground (engies and troops, as well as arty later on) hammering you well before you're ready.

oh and then theres the experimental spam when the map zooms out


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info bru's might give it a shot!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

I finished the campaign for SC2 last night.  It was pretty good.  It gave a hint as to why Dr. Brackman doesn't say "Oh, yes!" every other sentence but I won't spoil that for you.

There were a lot of difficult maps on normal difficulty because you literally have just a few minutes to prepare.  The AI also spawns hunter/killer units which stalk specific units like experimentals and massive defensive/offensive installations (e.g. I built a forward artillery position with 14 artillery guns, 14 shield generators, 28 point defense, and 28 anti-air) and they were sending over a dozen gunships at a time to destroy it (they spawn, they aren't built at a factory).  Likewise, on some maps, if you have Soul Ripper II or other big experimental flying machines, you'll see fleets or a dozen or so fighters on a v-line for those Rippers (also spawned).

Later in the game, the AI will even use engineers offensively (start capturing all your structures).  There's a unique battle based on that which was a lot tougher than you'd think...


Overall, I'd give it a 9/10.  The only thing it is lacking is a broader choice of units and structures (like torpedo launchers and medium range artillery).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finished the campaign for SC2 last night.  It was pretty good.  It gave a hint as to why Dr. Brackman doesn't say "Oh, yes!" every other sentence but I won't spoil that for you.
> 
> There were a lot of difficult maps on normal difficulty because you literally have just a few minutes to prepare.  The AI also spawns hunter/killer units which stalk specific units like experimentals and massive defensive/offensive installations (e.g. I built a forward artillery position with 14 artillery guns, 14 shield generators, 28 point defense, and 28 anti-air) and they were sending over a dozen gunships at a time to destroy it (they spawn, they aren't built at a factory).  Likewise, on some maps, if you have Soul Ripper II or other big experimental flying machines, you'll see fleets or a dozen or so fighters on a v-line for those Rippers (also spawned).
> 
> ...





...
...


...


the fact you give it a 9/10 even after saying "the game design sucks so hard they have to spawn counter units magically to make it hard" really, really shocks me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

But the AI usually is disallowed from building new structures.  They compensate in difficulty for that by spawning the hunter/killer units.  The maps where they do both are insane.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

i just got it, will see how it goes. so far a few things already annoy me as a general RTS player.

1. Intro movie for UEF: your commander makes a comment about "firing missiles" then shoots a rapid fire machine gun/cannon. umm, quality control?

2. later in the same level, you see megaliths (why do they look dumb now?) and i ran my army into them. instead of crushing my units as a giant behemoth should, they got pushed out of the way... faster than they can drive normally. i mean c'mon, thats just lazy and stupid looking.

3. in supcom and FA, you could move the minimap/chat/other game elements around at will. this has been removed.

4. no range rings on shields when building them, you have to guess at coverage (and since splash damage affected BOTH shields if they covered the same area in SC/FA, that's relatively important)

5. shield generators dont seem to stop gunship fire at all...

6. you can no longer double click a unit and select all units of that type. this is made more annoying when you have multiple factories and want to make many of the same unit - you cant mass produce them, and when you do, you have to manually shift-click to add these groups together

7. clicking and dragging to select units used to have a 'priority' system - if you dragged over 50 combat units and one engineer, it wouldnt select the engineer. now i find myself with armies with mass extractors in the control groups, and so on >.<
Edit: this does work sometimes. i think its related to use of the shift key.


jesus... its like they started from scratch, and didnt bother keeping the good stuff. i bet the team who made it never even played the original fucking supreme commander.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 7, 2010)

I have also just finished the campaign and will write a little review for it... right after toast.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> later in the same level, you see megaliths (why do they look dumb now?) and i ran my army into them. instead of crushing my units as a giant behemoth should, they got pushed out of the way... faster than they can drive normally. i mean c'mon, thats just lazy and stupid looking.


That's the result of the rebalancing.  A bunch of lowly units can relatively easily drop an experimental now.  Building a dozen of them will still flatten an enemy base but individually, they aren't god-like anymore.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's the result of the rebalancing.  A bunch of lowly units can relatively easily drop an experimental now.  Building a dozen of them will still flatten an enemy base but individually, they aren't god-like anymore.



Anything below T3 was a meatshield for the experimentals. That's what made experimentals worth the effort. Every experimental has a weakness. Usually for the monkeylord, galactic colossus and fatboy its airborn attacks.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Anything below T3 was a meatshield for the experimentals. That's what made experimentals worth the effort.



exactly. do you spend the resources on multiple types of lower end units, T3 spam, defenses, or go straight to experimentals?

THAT was the point, the 'choice' of strategy.

now everyone plays the same, with the exception of what research they choose first (which is stupidly obvious, you go resources first, then combat in land/air/sea, depending which units you go)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

The research tree is what dictates your strategy in SC2.  Me, for example, I research structures first and fortify my position against everything.  Someone else may research air first which my structures could handle until they spam experimentals.  If I am lucky, I would have built an experimental artillery bases about the same time they started constructing experimental air units.  I could then bombard their experimental factories while they launch an experimental air offensive.  It is well balanced but in a different way from SC.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 7, 2010)

For those that didn't know, Supreme Commander 2 is the sequel to the award winning Supreme Commander and also related Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance. The three factions; Illuminate, UEF and Cybran, return with all new weaponry, but with some hints of unit design from the past two games.

I shall go straight onto the campaign. This offers the gamer to experience all three factions and get some ideas of what each unit is capable of. You start of playing a rouge UEF commander, then on to a Illuminate commander, and finally onto the Cybran commander guided by the returning Dr. Brackman. The campaign itself is relatively short, each mission taking around 30-40 minutes to complete on average. For my personal experience the missions were somewhat basic and could easily be shortened by just killing the enemy commander without having to do the other objectives of the map. This was a downfall for me, it would have been mush better to expand on the same mission like the previous games, giving you a new objective when you complete the first one. This would have gave it more of a rolling game feel rather than go here, kill this, leave. The end of the campaign has been left open, and a sequel will most likely be released.
However as said, the campaign does go into introducing you to some key units, as well as the experimentalls. In contrast to before, these experimentalls are no longer super units and should be supported by other units of differing types, usually with Anti Air units (unless you spam them of course). Forgetting about your Cybran Megalith II as it marches across a map (more on maps later) will mean that it is going to be taken down by a few air units. This is an interesting approach to balancing the units out, either they have made "normal" units stronger, or experimentalls much weaker. First to build an experimental unit is no longer a tactic that will win you the game. To show this the build cost of these units are much lower, as is the build time. A couple of minutes to build the Megalith means that if you are being assaulted by land units one of these can be quickly built to turn the tide of the battle.
A last thought on the units is that the engineers can no longer group build, something that has irritated me greatly. However it doesn't take very long to build any of buildings, if I want to have three engineers build a row of turrets I should be allowed to do that. 

The Economy was a very big thing in the original Supreme Commander games. If you didn't build the right buildings in the right order you could be easily digging yourself into a hole, that you most likely wouldn't be able to get out of. Now in the sequel, mass is much easier to get hold of and units are cheaper to produce, in fact I often ran out of energy and found my self having to keep going back and building power plants, something that although doesn't take two seconds was a bit irritating. My own feelings is that they have made this too easy.  Whether the developers have done this so more gamers can play the game without much experience or to make it more fast paced I am not sure. Or maybe they have done it for both of these reasons. 
It now feels like they have removed the learning curve of the economy, you can no longer build power plants next to factories to gain adjacency bonuses for example. Having made the economy much easier I would have to say that it is a big downer on the game and many previous fans of the originals dislike it. 


Now on to the maps. I first opened up the skirmish menu, found me the map list and instantly saw an old favourite, Setons Clutch. Immediately choosing this map I jumped straight into it eagerly awaiting to command it with my Illuminate Commander. However I was disappointed. Very disappointed. The map was tiny in comparison to the old one. Never mind I thought i'll carry on. I quickly took over half of the map, and had all the mass deposits on that half and then churned out some units. I took them over the narrow straight (an area in the map that is a natural choke point allowing your land units to be bombarded by Naval units) expecting them to be ripped to shreds by the enemy. They were not. They happily marched right into the enemy base taking half of it down with it. The difficulty was on normal, something I shocked about as I thought I had mistakenly put the difficulty on easy. I carried on however, sandboxing it until i got bored.
Supreme Commander now enjoys the use of a Technology Upgrade Tree, the more units you kill the more points you get allowing you to upgrade your units, buildings and also ACU. It opens up other units to be built and also upgrades the existing ones. You can now upgrade your units to have shields, land units to have AA, and also increases in damage and health. This encourages you then to go out there and kill some units. This is a nice idea... however there is also a building that allows you to increase the natural rate at which you gain research points. Build a few of them an in no time at all you have all the technology at your disposal. Which kind of makes the tech tree null and void.


The fighting between the units is something that is visually spectacular. Zooming in to watch your 50 odd Loyalists take down the enemy is something that should be done. The way the game captures the essence of missiles and lasers firing everywhere is to be congratulated. It reminded me more than once of Star Wars fight scenes, the amount of fire power being fired everywhere, very visually pleasing.



My own feelings on the game is that they have made it TOO easy; units have been slimmed down, buildings have been removed, tech tiers have been lost, the Illuminate no longer has a navy (what is that about?), the epic feel of the game has been lost, and maps are no longer vast and finally everything feels like it's easy. Strategies have also been cut, shield generators are too small and artillery has pretty much been cut so turtling is almost out of the equation, and if you do have shield generators, they no longer need upkeep so there is no point in taking out the power generators. The generators themselves, that once destroyed, no longer have an explosive effect. The list goes on. My personal feeling is that they have taken everything that made Supreme Commander out and not replaced it with anything. Some of the experimentalls are somewhat pointless, If you're Cybran you're still going to build Soul Rippers and if you're illuminate you're still going to be build loads of Colossus. 
They have taken almost all of the strategy out of the game and made it foolproof. Now it seems to be who ever can overwhelm the other with shear numbers will win without the need of tactics.

HOWEVER, if you are into games where you can build an army and take it to the enemy then this is the game for you. It should be noted that new gamers to the series should play this one first, and then move UP to the original ones. This should give them the experience of the units, and the older games will open them up to more strategies, units and buildings.

If I were to give it a rating, I would have to give it two different ones. From the aspect of it being a sequel then the game is appalling and does not deserve the Supreme Commander title, a lowly 3/10 is being generous. If you are a new gamer and have never heard of the originals then from a stand alone game I would give it a 6/10, it will keep you busy for a couple of hours and visually it is nice to play.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

the only thing you dont touch on is how much has been removed, and how odd it is.

for a game thats 'simplified' everything, some things stand out as MORE complicated:


In the original, you could qeue up 50 units even if you couldnt afford them - they'd get done as you got resources.

Now, they get added, the list lags for 2 seconds, and they get removed... making you wait and come back. same goes for buildings.

If you want to build lots of buildings (a line of defenses) you can either have one unit do it, or you can have three units do it, doing smaller lines each. that takes far more effort than clicking and dragging three engineers, and THEN clicking the line (thus building the defenses in 1/3 the time each)  - why make it harder? why make it take more effort


then theres the weird grouping. The game tells me to make multiple factories, so i do - and out come the units into little groups that have a number at the top telling me how many units are inside. merging these groups is achieved by selecting two groups and giving a move order... why dont they just auto merge if its the same unit? i set the spawn points on the same spot, so this 'merge' is totally useless and just encourages players to use one factory (oh noes, that BAD habit of using one factory they want us to avoid, since they removed engineer assisting)

UEF experimental boat (and i assume others) can build units. weird thing is, if i make 10 fighers in it and stick 5 fighters in from elsewhere, i get two numbers show up (5 and 10 for each squadron) that i click and nothing happens on top of the unit... so i can no longer select it from the strategic view.


this game is contradictory and ill thought out. with one hand it makes things easier and with the other, harder and more difficult to achieve simple tasks. Then there is ridiculously simple bugs and oddities (unit collision just looks WRONG, why bump them like that? at least give them a move animation!) that just make no sense.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> In the original, you could qeue up 50 units even if you couldnt afford them - they'd get done as you got resources.
> 
> Now, they get added, the list lags for 2 seconds, and they get removed... making you wait and come back. same goes for buildings.



ah yea forgot about that


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 7, 2010)

the tank rush still prevails even on this game.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it still worth buying the game?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it still worth buying the game?



in my opinion... no. borrow it off a friend or something before you spend your money.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it still worth buying the game?


In my opinion, yes.  I enjoyed SC and SC2 equally but, I am clearly in the minority...on a lot of things.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it still worth buying the game?



Not at all.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm not buying it full price. if this game gets low scores in my subscribed magazines, then it's sure to go down in value pretty quickly.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 9, 2010)

i got it by other means.. and being some1 who hardcore lanned sc1 with friends im HIGHLY disappointed with this... i feel like im playing halo wars


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah, well i'm not admitting how i got it ("by other means" seems to suffice), and yes i 2nd the opinion that it's disappointing, also from someone who played the MP of SC since its beta inception


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in my opinion... no. borrow it off a friend or something before you spend your money.





WhiteLotus said:


> Not at all.


I got SupCom2 as a gift for my birthday because I really enjoyed multiplayer on the original.  I've only played a few hours so far and I can already see all the shortfalls in unit management and build queuing that you guys have mentioned.  Graphics are nice and the pathfinding is much improved, but the core elements of production and issuing orders definitely need some work.  Hopefully a future patch will update this game to what it should be: Supreme Commander Forged Alliance + new improvements.  I've still got a lot of playing and learning to do (mostly on how the tech tree works), but those are my thoughts for now.  I can't help be excited because it is new SupCom, but it's disappointing that it's not as good as it could/should be right now.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 10, 2010)

this smells of console dumbing down. there were no shortfalls in SC apart from the hideous netcode.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

i find pathfinding to be totally f*cked up!

i dont see why you guys like it.

EG, i have a defensive line and send an experimental out - and find my defenses have gone walkies, pushed half way across the map by my experimental.

two armies meet in battle, regular units vs regular units and an experimental... and the experimental just randomly pokes my units around and they go bouncing around like dodgem cars.


nevermind the amount of units I've built (experimentals and engineers) that just get STUCK walking into another unit, bouncing back, rinse and repeat...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2010)

Bugger this the demo is shit.
I wouldnt even pirate this its not that great.

Back to Empire Total War, i think ill buy Napoleon instead of SC2

BTW, CIV 5 here we come!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

blah... tried to take screenshots, game wont let me.


I currently have an enemy AI in a skirmish game, firing the experimental unit cannon into the water... where its land units are driving around on the bottom of the ocean looking rather invulnerable.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2010)

screenshots would have been cool


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i find pathfinding to be totally f*cked up!
> 
> i dont see why you guys like it...



No, don't worry Muss, you're not alone. This game is such an insult to the now shattered memory of Forged Alliance.

I for one am appalled and disgusted.

May all of the dashed hopes and dreams of all of the fans torment the designers in their sleep.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> No, don't worry Muss, you're not alone. This game is such an insult to the now shattered memory of Forged Alliance.
> 
> I for one am appalled and disgusted.
> 
> May all of the dashed hopes and dreams of all of the fans torment the designers in their sleep.



i have had some enjoyment - the final tier of experimentals gives me some generic RTS glee.


experimental mobile shield that bounces shots off (only from above, weak to ground) - that can explode its shield killing all enemy below/above it (no FF)

experimental magnet building that sucks enemies in and grinds them up - and building many in a row results in more suck, meaning enemy units walking AWAY from you start flying backwards to their doom.


while it is abhorrent as a supreme commander game, its certainly FUN in skirmish/MP


edit: oh, thread title fixed. 'demo' removed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2010)

enjoyable to a certain extent is how id put it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have had some enjoyment - the final tier of experimentals gives me some generic RTS glee.
> 
> 
> experimental mobile shield that bounces shots off (only from above, weak to ground) - that can explode its shield killing all enemy below/above it (no FF)
> .



That is another thing, why is there no friendly fire? I mean at all? I played SupCom2 for a while, got hideously bored and went and played forged alliance. Half way through i march my mass of units up to an enemy base, i forgot to pause my artillery and half my units got deaded. Now that is what i want.. not some wussy oh it belongs to you so you can never hurt yourself. BA!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> That is another thing, why is there no friendly fire? I mean at all? I played SupCom2 for a while, got hideously bored and went and played forged alliance. Half way through i march my mass of units up to an enemy base, i forgot to pause my artillery and half my units got deaded. Now that is what i want.. not some wussy oh it belongs to you so you can never hurt yourself. BA!



i'm neutral on FF.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2010)

I want it. It's an annoyance when it happens to you, but it adds another element of strategy/higher thinking in it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> while it is abhorrent as a supreme commander game, its certainly FUN in skirmish/MP


See, it's not so bad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the point in making the buildings have upgrades for just about everything? Kinda defeats the purpose.

I dont like the zoom/view on this one either.

On the other hand its not like its a terrible game its playable but its just not that great either.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't like the rearch system at first. Now I HATE it.
Doing R&D, in the field, about something you already know it's there is just f**king absurd.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

as a funny heads up: the pirated version of the game works MP online, just only with other pirates.

legit users are complaining of connection problems and issues with steam friends lists for the servers, yet pirates get easy street... again.

I must lol at this anti piracy stuff that just doesnt work (and the terrible games that blame poor sales on the pirates, not their TERRIBLE GAME)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Le bumpy le thready.


On the pathfinding issues, i find them to be far more prevalent in skirmish/MP than the SP campaign. Here is a brief summary:


What has happened is that they've gone from truly 3D, to 2D with three different heights - ground, high ground and air. Things go a bit wrong here, when units/weapons have to change from one height to another.

1. Units with jetpacks.
units with jetpacks can actually fly underground - its a total screwup bug. If there is a hill/ridge between you and your destination, the unit doesnt raise its height to go over it - it clips right through it (and cant be shot down while doing it). Very noticeable with cybran commander.

2. Land artillery
I noticed 'short' range artillery wouldnt even fire in some maps, unless enemies were at the same height as it - If they were built on the 'raised' areas of the map they often dont fire on units on the low ground - and if they're on the low ground, instead of firing over the walls/high ground in sup com, they fire straight into the wall.

3. Tac missiles
I've noticed serious bugs here (as well as on arty) - when units are too close to 'high' ground at the edge of the missiles range, the missiles often fire randomly off to a set location somewhere else - repeatedly firing at nothing until you kill the unit hugging the wall. Missiles also tend to hit any 'high ground' between themselves and the target, which is annoying since there is barely any flat maps in the game.

4. Engineers/general ground units
Many times i've set build orders, only to find my engineer bouncing back and forth off my commander/large unit/army and not getting anywhere. Some maps, it even happens on the ramps to get onto 'high ground' - they're too stupid to walk to the entry of the ramp (basic pathfinding) and just bang into the edge instead.

4. Cybran magnetron
This unit totally Fecks the AI up for pathfinding - you can push and pull enemy units into solid walls, and often the AI's units just stay where they got stuck and dont move at all. Watching an incoming experimental get sucked in and push your entire army out of the way is also a frustrating sight to see - no one gets hurt, just thrown 20 meters away >.<


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris Taylor, what have you DONE????!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> Chris Taylor, what have you DONE????!!!!!



He's taken my childhood and f**cked it up the arse with a game for mac users.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 18, 2010)

he's pandered to the "consoleers"


----------



## rescawen (Mar 18, 2010)

just get sc2 craked single player or w8 till sc2 comes and play it.....


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 18, 2010)

More Bumping.

Just to also add my overheard voice once again - I too am very disappointed in this game :\

It's already uninstalled & tossed.


----------



## rescawen (Mar 18, 2010)

sc2?


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 18, 2010)

rescawen said:


> just get sc2 craked single player or w8 till sc2 comes and play it.....



you can't say that in here


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

image of what i mean in regards to AI pathfinding being fecked:







how the hell did they got down there, in space?


Also, whats really odd is that their physical location doesnt match on screen location - that transport is ATTACKING the bottom one from waaaaaay higher up.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 24, 2010)

There is just so much fail in general in this game - it's hard to even begin to imagine...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

they made every map complicated (smells of demigod, really) - and the simplified pathfinding is so borked, it cant handle it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't say I ever had a problem with pathfinding in Supreme Commander 2 and I fnished the entire campaign.  If you want a game that has serious path finding issues, try Dragon Age: Awakening.  A noble got stuck in the air in the city, I got stuck in a wall, and I can't name how many times I had to click 5+ times to try to get my character to move to a location amongst tight corridors.  At one location, the path looks clear but the characters always take a Z-shaped path through the area due to path finding issues.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't say I ever had a problem with pathfinding in Supreme Commander 2 and I fnished the entire campaign.  If you want a game that has serious path finding issues, try Dragon Age: Awakening.  A noble got stuck in the air in the city, I got stuck in a wall, and I can't name how many times I had to click 5+ times to try to get my character to move to a location amongst tight corridors.  At one location, the path looks clear but the characters always take a Z-shaped path through the area due to path finding issues.



skirmish/MP is where its worst, in SP their paths are scripted so you dont see it. Make a group of units and tell them to move somewhere an engineer is standing - give the engineer an order to build elsewhere. 4/5 times i find he bounces on and off one unit repeatedly and never manages to go do what i told him to do.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> skirmish/MP is where its worst, in SP their paths are scripted so you dont see it. Make a group of units and tell them to move somewhere an engineer is standing - give the engineer an order to build elsewhere. 4/5 times i find he bounces on and off one unit repeatedly and never manages to go do what i told him to do.



LMAO sry mussels but I have to laugh at your pain about this game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> skirmish/MP is where its worst, in SP their paths are scripted so you dont see it. Make a group of units and tell them to move somewhere an engineer is standing - give the engineer an order to build elsewhere. 4/5 times i find he bounces on and off one unit repeatedly and never manages to go do what i told him to do.


Oh, I been meaning to do a skirmish but never got around to it.   The maps aren't randomly generated, are they?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, I been meaning to do a skirmish but never got around to it.   The maps aren't randomly generated, are they?



nope. they're just stupidly complicated small maps.



Also one bug: unlike in SP where maxing research stops your research counter going up, doing so in skirmish/MP doesnt stop... it just keeps going up and up and up.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ...(smells of demigod, really) ...



THAT'S what I've been smelling... Couldn't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Also one bug: unlike in SP where maxing research stops your research counter going up, doing so in skirmish/MP doesnt stop... it just keeps going up and up and up.


Can you "donate" research points to allies?  If so, that might be why.  If not, that might be something they'll address in a patch.


Or, maybe you are missing an available research item?  Double check all the pages and see if you got them all.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

i double and triple checked many times, they didnt go anywhere. even if you can give them to allies, sitting at 99 with the bar still moving seems silly.


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was worried about this.
Seems my fears have come to pass.
Had the previous supreme commander games, even expansions.
Think I'll be passing on this one.

Game use to get intense.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

Its funny, so many ppl hate it but the ppl that hate it also bought it lmao! I thought the demo was fun and the graphic detail was really good, too me its more simple version of the first one, but then again I havent played much of the first one yet.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Its funny, so many ppl hate it but the ppl that hate it also bought it lmao! I thought the demo was fun and the graphic detail was really good, too me its more simple version of the first one, but then again I havent played much of the first one yet.



imagine bad company 3 being counterstrike with new graphics.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> imagine bad company 3 being counterstrike with new graphics.



I see your point, but that actually sounds kinda fun


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2010)

Update 6 was released recently with LOTS of AI improvements.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't say I ever had a problem with pathfinding in Supreme Commander 2 and I fnished the entire campaign.  If you want a game that has serious path finding issues, try Dragon Age: Awakening.  A noble got stuck in the air in the city, I got stuck in a wall, and I can't name how many times I had to click 5+ times to try to get my character to move to a location amongst tight corridors.  At one location, the path looks clear but the characters always take a Z-shaped path through the area due to path finding issues.



Doing Ogron's quest and i got teleported in to the sea lol.  Don't find the path finding that bad actually but i do notice a lot of places that you cannot move to which i found in NWN2.

Which reminds me of when i was making a map in NWN2 you could make pathways and such nothing in your way and all but you would not be able to move to it and it some times not fixable and screws other things up if you try too which would explain why it's not fixed.

SC2 demo bored the hell of me and now there is bad pathfinding OMG.  But hopefully they will fix it for those who do like the game.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Update 6 was released recently with LOTS of AI improvements.



thank god, the AI sucks in the patch i have


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Update 6 was released recently with LOTS of AI improvements.



did they include any return the game to true supreme commanderness improvements? or is it still a wannabe starcraft


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> did they include any return the game to true supreme commanderness improvements? or is it still a wannabe starcraft



the AI actually puts up a fight now, although its still buggy: you know, no matter how long you give them, only turtle AI's fire nukes, and the AI's never build antinukes (i've seen it in ONE game of about 20)

the new AI basically gives you what the sorian AI had: you can pick land, sea or air AI's to fight against. (and its very bloody basic too, hard land AI's spam ground units and build NOTHING else - they dont even tech them up)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2010)

From the sounds of it, the AI only improves their tech if the player does something that makes them respond by doing so (e.g. attacking their base with aircraft).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> From the sounds of it, the AI only improves their tech if the player does something that makes them respond by doing so (e.g. attacking their base with aircraft).



yeah but murdering their ground troops for an hour solid, and they dont get the shield upgrade?

the only AI that seems to research AT ALL (or even build experimentals other than walkers) is the turtle AI.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i teleported into your face and hit ctrl-k



Oh.
My.
God.



I can NOT believe you pulled a T2 Reference !!!! T2 rocks...wish I still played that game....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh.
> My.
> God.
> 
> ...



T2?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, what did your ctrl-k reference?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this game worth getting, or should I maybe wait for a special deal on steam later on?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> Sorry, what did your ctrl-k reference?



supreme commander 1...





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is this game worth getting, or should I maybe wait for a special deal on steam later on?



dont buy it at full price, ever. its a really watered down crapfest of the original game.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> supreme commander 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ok cheers


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

as an example, the original game for aeon aircraft had:


T1
scout, fighter, bomber, transport

T2
Fighter, gunship, torpedo bomber, guided missile, transport

T3
scout, fighter, bomber, torpedo bomber, AA gunship

T4
Giant flying doughnut of doom


compared to supcom 2 where you get:

Fighter/bomber (one plane), gunship, transport, one experimental doughnut of useless


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as an example, the original game for aeon aircraft had:
> 
> 
> T1
> ...



Thanx for the info quiet handy to know

Kinda dissapointing in selection of units, doesn't sound like there's much of a upgrading solution in units as well, but the flying donut of doom sounds fun lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

the difference is that T1 was cheap n weak, T2 was more expensive n tougher, and so on - and they tended to have special abilities as well (EG, cybran T3 fighters didnt show up on radar, but they cost power to run)

in SC2 they did away with different units and rely on the research (which applies to say, all aircraft at once) - its very limiting, i loved sending in 50+ T1 units to distract the enemy while 5-10 T3 hit from another angle (or hid in the swarm)


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the difference is that T1 was cheap n weak, T2 was more expensive n tougher, and so on - and they tended to have special abilities as well (EG, cybran T3 fighters didnt show up on radar, but they cost power to run)
> 
> in SC2 they did away with different units and rely on the research (which applies to say, all aircraft at once) - its very limiting, i loved sending in 50+ T1 units to distract the enemy while 5-10 T3 hit from another angle (or hid in the swarm)



Yeah I see your point, limits the strategy that you can use as well, thats bollux, I will just wait for a good price on the game and see wat happens


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2010)

I know that I already posted that Impulse was offering Total Annihilation, but now they also added both expansions (Core Contingency and Battle Tactics) all for $9.99.  

It's one of the few older games that lives up to my memories of how cool it was/is.  The only thing that semi-ruins it is not being able to zoom way out like in Sup Com.  Back in those days you didn't even know you were missing global views.

Another thing that was neat about TA was that there are a ton of user created units, something that never seemed to catch on with Sup Com.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I know that I already posted that Impulse was offering Total Annihilation, but now they also added both expansions (Core Contingency and Battle Tactics) all for $9.99.
> 
> It's one of the few older games that lives up to my memories of how cool it was/is.  The only thing that semi-ruins it is not being able to zoom way out like in Sup Com.  Back in those days you didn't even know you were missing global views.
> 
> Another thing that was neat about TA was that there are a ton of user created units, something that never seemed to catch on with Sup Com.



i looked at that deal, but couldnt see any mentions of the last units made by cavedog. The 3.1 patch added units, and then cavedog added some that never made it into a patch, like the portable anti nukes, the flea and the necro.


----------



## Stak (Jul 1, 2010)

So CHAOS_KILLA and me dit 2 1vs1 battles first one i kinda owned him (i got a replay) but today i had to leave in the middle of the game. So i send my army to his base and i broke through his primary defences but then het came with idk 30 king kriptors or something and also 40 fatboys. My army died .  Its on CHAOS_KILLA!


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

Stak said:


> So CHAOS_KILLA and me dit 2 1vs1 battles first one i kinda owned him (i got a replay) but today i had to leave in the middle of the game. So i send my army to his base and i broke through his primary defences but then het came with idk 30 king kriptors or something and also 40 fatboys. My army died .  Its on CHAOS_KILLA!



Ahahahahaha hell yeah bro, its on

You had a shit load of experimental units like me, I reckon you could have beatin me again, but that narrow path way limits your army surrounding, if you get wat I mean

Anyways, ima stop with defenses and just build shit load of big arse units


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

i'd like to play against you guys some time.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'd like to play against you guys some time.



Yeah would luv too man but I have a feeling that your kinda a pro at supreme commander gamesstill it would be awesome

My steam profile account is the same as my PSN if you wanna add me to bro


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah would luv too man but I have a feeling that your kinda a pro at supreme commander gamesstill it would be awesome
> 
> My steam profile account is the same as my PSN if you wanna add me to bro



no it aint, the lionheart one dont workie.

and yeah i may kick your ass, i may not - i've got no one who'll play SC2 with me except one nub who cant beat a normal AI.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no it aint, the lionheart one dont workie.
> 
> and yeah i may kick your ass, i may not - i've got no one who'll play SC2 with me except one nub who cant beat a normal AI.



Ok, I get mixed up between account name & profile when it comes to adding ppl on Steam (yes Im a noob) so my profile name is Lionheart1188 but my account name is....

Chaos8341    

Oh yeah, I know ur a fan of the first supreme commander games, and I got forge alliance, so if you ever wanna play that, let me know and I'll give u a game(go easy on me)


----------



## Melvis (Jul 2, 2010)

I just finished downloading SC2 yesterday, went online and found only ONE Aussie on there from QLD, all the others are from Canada or USA etc, and with a ping that's way to high to even bother playing a game with them =/ I just gave up and went back to TF2 and Counter Strike Source.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Melvis said:


> I just finished downloading SC2 yesterday, went online and found only ONE Aussie on there from QLD, all the others are from Canada or USA etc, and with a ping that's way to high to even bother playing a game with them =/ I just gave up and went back to TF2 and Counter Strike Source.



Lmao thats suks bro, well if you wanna play some time, just add me on Steam if you want


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

Melvis said:


> I just finished downloading SC2 yesterday, went online and found only ONE Aussie on there from QLD, all the others are from Canada or USA etc, and with a ping that's way to high to even bother playing a game with them =/ I just gave up and went back to TF2 and Counter Strike Source.



host a game called "aus/NZ only" and then swear at everyone with a ping over 200, abuse them, then kick them.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lmao thats suks bro, well if you wanna play some time, just add me on Steam if you want



Will do dude, ill add ya and let ya know when im up for a game, im still a noob at SC2, only played the demo of it. But i have played alot more of SC 1 and can play that ok.



Mussels said:


> host a game called "aus/NZ only" and then swear at everyone with a ping over 200, abuse them, then kick them.



Yea i did do that, just didnt rant and rage at them lol, stated it was an Aussie game and thats when i got the ONE aussie lol, two others joined with ping close to 300, started the game and it never got going =/


----------



## Stak (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok i just beat a 1vs1 game in 30 mins  only needed 8 king kriptors and 6 fatboys to do the trick. And i won a supremacy game with BY FAR the most points just kept defending incoming crappy noah cannon attacks -__- i had a bit more than 800000 points. 2nd place 500000 points. Was quite a long battle. Im getting really really better lately


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 3, 2010)

Stak said:


> Ok i just beat a 1vs1 game in 30 mins  only needed 8 king kriptors and 6 fatboys to do the trick. And i won a supremacy game with BY FAR the most points just kept defending incoming crappy noah cannon attacks -__- i had a bit more than 800000 points. 2nd place 500000 points. Was quite a long battle. Im getting really really better lately



Ha, Ima practice some more bro, and will see who will be king


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2010)

heh i just challenged the best sup com 1 players here at respawn, kicked their asses  no SC2 since its got no LAN.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> heh i just challenged the best sup com 1 players here at respawn, kicked their asses  no SC2 since its got no LAN.



Lol ok that just clarify's that I have no chance of beating you in SC2 but still gonna try


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2010)

I still haven't played this, but Steam has it for $8.50, with the Infinate War expansion.  I vowed never to buy it, but for $8.50...

Does anyone have anything better to say about it now that it has been out for a while?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

All I can say is that you can enjoy it for what it is, or forget about it. It's hardly jaw-dropping, nor is it the only game of it's type, but at the same time, I enjoyed all of the SupCom games, at least a little bit. I think $8.50 for the content is a good deal...in such a way that I bought second copies.

You know, for me, mroe often than not, it's who ya play with. The game is merely a stage on which the drama unfolds...


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

i like this game (got it for 12 euros or something) and got the expansion. its a bit unbalanced at some parts. as arty can be spammed pretty easy. but it can be turned off. eveything is built much faster that at supcom fa or original supcom. and it is easier to get into the big battles. games are faster. and watch out, there are lots of players that are in a "hurry" and want to finish the game way too fast. im not that kind of player. so its remommended to play at least 2 vs 2 or ffa  (4 or 6 players) unless you are versus a friend or someone you know.

overall a good game, battles aren as spectacular at first. but once you get some minor exmerimentals it still changes the game. though they arent that much of game enders as in the fa or original game. but much easier to build


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I still haven't played this, but Steam has it for $8.50, with the Infinate War expansion.  I vowed never to buy it, but for $8.50...
> 
> Does anyone have anything better to say about it now that it has been out for a while?


It's a fine game and definitely worth $8.50.  The only people I know of that are disappointed with it are those coming from the original Supereme Commander.  I've played both and I thought both were good.  The original takes a long time to build up to a tech 3/experimental battle where SC2 gets straight into heavy combat.  I liked that change.  At the same time, they oversimplified everything to achieve that so the game is more shallow from a gameplay point of view.


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's a fine game and definitely worth $8.50.  The only people I know of that are disappointed with it are those coming from the original Supereme Commander.  I've played both and I thought both were good.  The original takes a long time to build up to a tech 3/experimental battle where SC2 gets straight into heavy combat.  I liked that change.  At the same time, they oversimplified everything to achieve that so the game is more shallow from a gameplay point of view.




supcom 1 was boring for me imo. took very long for me to finally get a few good units. as i bought supcom 1 after 2, i found that supcom 1 didn't have many experimentals and that everything went just too slow. and the mods for it were crappy . i bought FA after supcom 1 as i kept watching youtube vids of the added units and the game mods. and i find FA the best one. blackops and 4th dimension mods rock! and the seraphims are cool.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only people I know of that are disappointed with it are those coming from the original Supereme Commander.



That's where I'm coming from.  The original was one of my favorites, while the new one was touted as a console dumbed down, arcadey, steaming pile that should ruin Chris Taylor and send him to an eternity of pain and misery.

I'll probably just pick it up for the hell of it, that an just because Mussels probably paid 3 times as much for it


----------



## Kursah (Nov 6, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I still haven't played this, but Steam has it for $8.50, with the Infinate War expansion.  I vowed never to buy it, but for $8.50...
> 
> Does anyone have anything better to say about it now that it has been out for a while?



I got it on sale for about $10 around 6 months ago...and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Sure it's not as deep as the first SupCom, but it's by far more fun and entertaining, also easier to get into. The action is better displayed, the gameplay is smoother, and it still has some depth to units and plenty to research. I don't plan on getting the expansion pack as fwir it seems only for MP and honestly I have yet to play an online match of supcom2...but I did beat the SP campaign twice and have played plenty of rounds against mult AI's.

It's been patched a ton, about once a month since I've owned it, and they have changed quite a few things, they've smoothed out a lot of small issues, but overall, it's a very fun game to get into that doesn't require 6+ hour sessions. Some people like that stuff, good for them, I don't have time for it, so this game is win! I played plenty of the original and add-on, but those just drug on too much, sure 2's graphics aren't as good, they're still solid, I honestly just enjoy the feel of 2 more...it fits what I consider a fun RTS game...if a game gets boring I stop playing it...and that's what happened with the originals. Those who can look past what they wanted 2 to be, it is a very solid game for what it is, which is a solid RTS game. Hell I've played it more than Starcraft 2 in recent months, as I find it more enjoyable that SC2 also. That's just me tho..and that's all I can and will speak for.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

yea just bought this myself for $8.40 its worth it at that price but at $10 or more i wouldnt waste my time  I also grabbed Hegemony Phillip of Macedon for $18 since that was $10 off an already cheap $20 indie game that won best game at PAX 10 ill gladly support that 5 man dev team


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2010)

That game looks killer.  Report back with info, soldier


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

yea will do im gonna try it out tonight if all goes well from the looks once the game starts it never has to load supposedly everything is fluid if so im gonna be extremely happy


----------



## Millennium (Nov 6, 2010)

Well for £5.10 I've taken a punt. Why not it's a good game to test out my rig! Really starting to love steam bargains...


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

whats are your steam accounts? ill add you when i can  so we can play supcom2 vs eachother 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol ok that just clarify's that I have no chance of beating you in SC2 but still gonna try




i beat you twice but you beat me once  but we always won from a.i.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2010)

supcom 2 aint TOO bad, but its a different play style.

the DLC made it worse, for what i'm about to say.


In supcom, you could make defenses that required little baby sitting.

plonk shields the right way (or mass convertors) with some defenses and artillery, and focus on the armies.


in SC 2, everything needs babysitting and micro management - there are now units that knock shields down in one hit making artillery stupidly overpowering to use, 'super' shields that are barely bigger than normal ones but have a manual recharge button, etc.


the game now, is all about 'who got a game ender first' and 'who can click the most buttons' - its got so much micro management now, its just not as fun. its even LESS accessible to noob gamers than SC1, now that its faster paced.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2010)

No custom maps to still right ? ( real killer there ).. Like crazy could not pass it up for $8 as i enjoied the story so i be ready for SC3.  Although will not be playing it online as SC1 had a much better gameplay to it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> supcom 2 aint TOO bad, but its a different play style.
> 
> the DLC made it worse, for what i'm about to say.
> 
> ...




Glad I haven't got the new pack then. Had to reinstall it again as forgot to bring my disc up for SC1 from home. It's just too easy to win when you've gotten past a certain point. Like you said first one to build more than one nuke wins.


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the game now, is all about 'who got a game ender first' and 'who can click the most buttons' - its got so much micro management now, its just not as fun. its even LESS accessible to noob gamers than SC1, now that its faster paced.





WhiteLotus said:


> It's just too easy to win when you've gotten past a certain point. Like you said first one to build more than one nuke wins.


I completely disagree.  I've played SupCom2 for over 500 hours now and nukes are a suicide wish against an experienced player.  As long as you're not playing a game with a no rush timer or a really big map (Etched Desert 4v4) nukes actually don't come into play very often.  1v1 or 2v2 have the least chance of seeing nukes, and even 4v4 don't get to that point very often.

Artillery is a little different, as it can be effective if used appropriately, but usually it falls into the same category as nukes: not typical.

I also disagree that SupCom2 is more micromanagement than SupCom1.  The original SupCom (and Forged Alliance) had a much more complicated economy, which required almost as much micro as the regular offensive units.  SupCom2's economy is greatly simplified, almost a set it and forget it.  No need to worry about teching up power generators and making fields of mass fabricators like SupCom1.  Now you just make three to four pgens with four to five factories and you can start spamming units pretty quickly.

The changes introduced with the new patch make it even easier too.  Now you can queue up build orders for engineers before you have the resources to build it and they will just wait until resources are available before starting construction.  And mass conversion is also even less efficient, reducing the incentive to go straight to mass conversion and spamming experimentals, nukes, or arty.

So between the simplified economy, reduced mass conversion efficiency, and infinite build queue, SupCom2 is less economy/base micro than SupCom1.  I think this allows you to focus more on the offensive units than on your base.

I will end by saying I liked SupCom1 better.  It had more variety, took more skill to play, and had better maps (or at least the ability for the community to create custom maps).  SupCom2 is definitely not a perfect game, but I don't think it's more complicated than any other RTS.  I know a few SupCom2 players that couldn't wait for Starcraft II and switched over right away.  A month later they were back on SupCom2 because they said the micromanagement of Starcraft II was too much to deal with.  I guess it's all a matter of perspective though...



Mussels said:


> supcom 2 aint TOO bad, but its a different play style.
> 
> the DLC made it worse, for what i'm about to say.
> 
> ...


First, the only unit that is specifically designed to bring down shields is an experimental EMP weapon only available to the Illuminate race through a fair amount of research.

Second, this structure works similar to a nuke in that you research the structure, build the structure, then build the weapon (EMP or nuke missile).  Once the EMP has been built/charged, it is also fired like a nuke in that it's a one shot deal, then you have to build another one.

Third, the EMP weapon doesn't do any damage to units and structures, only the shields.  So unless you have something to back it up with, it is pretty useless.

Which brings me to the final point, the Illuminate are the only faction with this technology and they are also the only faction that does not have any artillery tech.  So you have to be in a team game with UEF or Cybran teammates to use the two together.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

gvblake22: you clearly play a different style to me. you're a rusher/quick gamer.

the original supcom gamesi  played often stalemated til an hour in, since we were all at the same level - supcom2 is totally different for us, due to having to babysit everything (but the economy, as you point out)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 13, 2010)

When the demo came out everyone was raging about it being awful. I guess for not being like the original. Could someone summarize what happened between then and now? (I'm assuming people decided it was good, based entirely on the length of the thread)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> When the demo came out everyone was raging about it being awful. I guess for not being like the original. Could someone summarize what happened between then and now? (I'm assuming people decided it was good, based entirely on the length of the thread)



i kinda did, earlier.


more or less, the original game had many ways to play.

rush with tier 1.

defend and hit back with Tier 2.

variations of that with Tier 3 as well.


or you could turtle and go for nukes, experimentals, T3 armies, artillery, etc.



sup com 2 feels like they picked one possible strategy choice (get as many units as possible, OR get less units and research upgrades) - meaning fans of other stategy types are fucked over.

For me, i'm a defensive player who branched into multiple attacks. i'd hit with air, sea and land in waves so the enemy never knew what to defend with - and spice it up with nukes and arty, often having 3 of four major bases (each with firebases nearby).

supcom 2? one base, one army, cause its too much fucking babysitting.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> gvblake22: you clearly play a different style to me. you're a rusher/quick gamer.
> 
> the original supcom gamesi  played often stalemated til an hour in, since we were all at the same level - supcom2 is totally different for us, due to having to babysit everything (but the economy, as you point out)



ive played supcom games with a friend of mine against modded AI that lasted hours upon hours... its problly one of my alltime favorite games.

Supcom2 on the other hand, i could never get in to... seemed.. dumbed down


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels > What AI do you play against on SupCom2?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Mussels > What AI do you play against on SupCom2?



tried heaps, the AI doesnt outsmart you at all - it just overwhelms you.

supcom1, i tended to go for sorian adaptive AIX - Vs them and then play SC2, and you'll see the difference.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> tried heaps, the AI doesnt outsmart you at all - it just overwhelms you.
> 
> supcom1, i tended to go for *sorian adaptive* AIX - Vs them and then play SC2, and you'll see the difference.



I need my SupCom 1 disc


----------



## Stak (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> tried heaps, the AI doesnt outsmart you at all - it just overwhelms you.
> 
> supcom1, i tended to go for sorian adaptive AIX - Vs them and then play SC2, and you'll see the difference.



wanna play a match versus me? today?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2010)

Stak said:


> wanna play a match versus me? today?



If you do could you post your reply up on youtube or somewhere. I would like to watch.


----------



## Stak (Nov 13, 2010)

lol just had the most annoying game ever. well almost, weddel isles. 1 vs 1. (2 vs 2 map) i went for cybran navy the other guy was aeon but he went for loyalties. after numerous attempts i finally beat him. but i needed 150 battleships for it. and he converted 30-40 of my ships as he dat 10 loyalties or something.  he also had some universal colossuses.  some crazy battle, that was. ended up with 68 battleships lol.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2010)

Stak said:


> wanna play a match versus me? today?



in SC1 or 2? ^^


----------



## Stak (Nov 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in SC1 or 2? ^^



sc 2. tho i have sc1 but i dont really like that game. and scfa...well... its actually the only game that i have installed illegally (sorry for that). just couldnt find it anywhere and got desperate .  but isn't GPG net out of order?

but i prefer sc 2 somehow. for doing versus.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 14, 2010)

Both original SupComs are available through Impulse.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 14, 2010)

buy both supcoms for a tenner? hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stak (Nov 14, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Both original SupComs are available through Impulse.



well i actually never buy stuff from impulse... because i have no credit card.  actually i cant buy anything online unless it has iDeal support. ans steam does support it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2010)

Stak said:


> sc 2. tho i have sc1 but i dont really like that game. and scfa...well... its actually the only game that i have installed illegally (sorry for that). just couldnt find it anywhere and got desperate .  but isn't GPG net out of order?
> 
> but i prefer sc 2 somehow. for doing versus.



FA is what i meant by SC1, btw. i still play that regularly.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> buy both supcoms for a tenner? hmmmmmmmmmm



Worth it to me..   You tried supcom 1 demo ?, if not check that out and see.  Any chance the addons is with Supcom 1 ?.


----------



## Stak (Nov 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> FA is what i meant by SC1, btw. i still play that regularly.



me too. i use a few mods. sometimes i only use the experimental wars v2.0 mod. as its a standalone mod (you an only use that mod if enabled.)  or i use 4th dimension with blackops unit pack. the units that are added are awesome. basilisk ftw(tech 4 cybran heavy assault mecha) it kicks monkeylord in the . youtube it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 15, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Worth it to me..   You tried supcom 1 demo ?, if not check that out and see.  Any chance the addons is with Supcom 1 ?.



Already got Forged Alliance, not the original... not sure why. Don't have the disc to install FA though.


----------



## gvblake22 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stak said:


> wanna play a match versus me? today?


I'm always looking for new people to play!  Add me on Steam under "gvblake22".



Stak said:


> lol just had the most annoying game ever. well almost, weddel isles. 1 vs 1. (2 vs 2 map) i went for cybran navy the other guy was aeon but he went for loyalties. after numerous attempts i finally beat him. but i needed 150 battleships for it. and he converted 30-40 of my ships as he dat 10 loyalties or something.  he also had some universal colossuses.  some crazy battle, that was. ended up with 68 battleships lol.


Now there is a good example of a game that should have been using nukes (instead of battleships)!


----------



## Stak (Dec 7, 2010)

i just got the revamp mod. and its freaking awesome. good mod, very good mod. ai is much harder than normal.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 9, 2010)

Stak said:


> i just got the revamp mod. and its freaking awesome. good mod, very good mod. ai is much harder than normal.



UEF stupidly over powered in the artillery department though.


----------

